
Ask HN: New Neural Network Primitives? - hsikka
Hey Hackernews,<p>I’m completing my ms in cs and also am doing some ml research, and somebody recently told me an investigation into neural network primitives, I.e different cell types like LSTM cells, would be an interesting PhD dissertation.<p>What are some seminal papers and work done in examining different neural network primitives and cell types? Also has there been any work in treating neural networks as hypergraphs?
======
p1esk
Look into capsules, also [1-3] can give you an idea of what can be explored.
Evolving NNs [4] would probably benefit the most from NN primitives research.
IMO, the best source of ideas for novel primitives is neocortex [5, 6].

[1] [https://arxiv.org/abs/1904.03955](https://arxiv.org/abs/1904.03955) [2]
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1811.11168](https://arxiv.org/abs/1811.11168) [3]
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1905.02961](https://arxiv.org/abs/1905.02961) [4]
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s42256-018-0006-z](https://www.nature.com/articles/s42256-018-0006-z)
[5] [https://arxiv.org/abs/1610.00161](https://arxiv.org/abs/1610.00161) [6]
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1511.00083](https://arxiv.org/abs/1511.00083)

~~~
hsikka
This is enormously helpful, thank you!

